
Civil and environmental engineer explains why coal is dead as a power source - jseliger
https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/5jtfan/coal_jobs_were_lost_to_automation_not_trade/dbjjslr
======
rokosbasilisk
Thats a tough read, hopefully metalurgical coal or minerals/metals can be used
to shift the work experience and slow down the job loss, while replacement
infrastructures are built.

One canadian company Teck does met coal,zinc, and copper mining and they
pulled a damn near miracle from bankruptcy, I tried to short them because I
was betting against coal when a bunch of them including peabody was on the
verge of bankruptcy. Thankfully I was only testing my appetite for stocks, and
didnt go bankrupt.

